# Green algae and lighting question.



## ktizzle188 (Jun 10, 2009)

Fist I had spot algae all over the glass so I scraped it off and know i have green water. i know my light light is way to strong. so will a regular aquarium bulb work to keep the plants alive? i only have two but their pretty big. all i have is gravel at the bottom. a bulb like this http://www.petco.com/product/10386/...r-50-Bulbs.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Hoods_Lighting


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Change the water a few times. A light that works well for your plants will work well with algae too, so a worse light wont help much.


----------



## ktizzle188 (Jun 10, 2009)

well my light is a uvb that i used for my bearded dragon. and its longer than the tank and looks retarded and want to buy a new hood. but when i do that i need to buy light.also will a 75% water change be bad i wanna move my tank to a different spot.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Just so long as you don't comprimise your biofilter (bacteria colonies) you should be fine with a 75% waterchange. Just make sure you do the switch before your filterpad/biowheel dries out. Eh... if you got an Undergravel Filter on the tank you might run into a problem. If you got UGF I suggest seachem stability.


----------



## ktizzle188 (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks, i set up another tank with water so i could siphon the water back in quick. i can actually see my fish now.


----------

